
Show HN: Immigrant Valley – A gallery of successful immigrant founded startups - shsachdev
https://www.immigrantvalley.com/
======
shsachdev
Hi HN - I posted this yesterday with a different name (H1B Valley) which was
misleading. That's my fault - I asked the mods if I could resubmit with a new
URL which they said was fine. This is a gallery of companies founded by
immigrants who've come here on a variety of different visas. Hope you like the
site - Shikhar

